# IGN's Interview with Shu Yoshida.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Well IGN scored an interview with Shu Yoshida on Sony's new controller which is called the MOVE which is the ARC, they are going to have to settle on a name for this new controller already:rant:.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Its probably an attempt to hide what its going to be called


----------

